# NOIDA | BPTP Capital City | 45 fl | 40 fl | 27 fl | 23 fl | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

BPTP Capital city, Noida sec-94

Some renderings from BPTP's website: posted by* IU* in India-subforum.
















































IU said:


> Their website says they've signed up Grand Hyatt to operate the hotel
> 
> Link to Site Plan and 3D construction update


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

January 2012 3D update


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Dylan Leblanc said:


> Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=2791&lat=28.5528619844&lng=77.3244166374&z=16&t=k


..


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

snapshots from BPTP


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

November 2013


----------



## Imran60 (Dec 6, 2013)

Capital City is a self-contained integrated business district, strategically located at the beginning of Noida-Greater Noida expressway. It is a beautiful place.


----------

